# Divine Sovereignty: The Fuel of Death-Dying Missions, sermon by David Platt



## Jake (Apr 11, 2012)

Divine Sovereignty: The Fuel of Death-Defying Missions : Together for the Gospel

This is David Platt's message at the 2012 Together for the Gospel conference.

I have profited greatly from this message and would suggest others listen. Any thoughts?


----------

